# BEHOLD: The Sickest Caparison... Ever! (NAMM '09 Score)



## zimbloth (Jan 31, 2009)

Just when I thought nothing could top the Dellinger MC Aluminum I bought for myself, this came along to rock my world. This guitar is so absurd in every way imaginable I'm considering doing the unthinkable in order to score one of these as well (this was sold to a local who also posts here). What that is, I'll let you guys guess...

For the record this is a one of a kind "TAT Special Amber" I picked up @ NAMM last week (1 of 3). 

Enough babble, enjoy!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 31, 2009)

Cool guitar, i noticed your website thing changed, close to being opened yet?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 31, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Cool guitar, i noticed your website thing changed, close to being opened yet?



Yep, just about.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 31, 2009)

Took long enough man


----------



## Lakeflower (Jan 31, 2009)

That looks great.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 31, 2009)

I appove this thread title


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 31, 2009)

Lakeflower said:


> That looks great.





twiztedchild said:


> I appove this thread title


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 31, 2009)

now if they would make that into they 7 strings


----------



## Stitch (Jan 31, 2009)

Thats incredible! A perfect blend of Horus with Jackson SLS and Cap TAT..

Pretty mch my dream sixer. Price, dare I ask?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 31, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Thats incredible! A perfect blend of Horus with Jackson SLS and Cap TAT..
> 
> Pretty mch my dream sixer. Price, dare I ask?



Sadly this is their most expensive model to date and only a few will be made. Going to run around $3499, plus or minus whatever (exchange rates, my generosity levels, etc )



twiztedchild said:


> now if they would make that into they 7 strings



I'll do my best to make that happen but I doubt it


----------



## Nick (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## zimbloth (Jan 31, 2009)

Nick said:


>



+1

I need one of these so bad. This is definitely the darkside of being a dealer. Tempted by so much


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 31, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I'll do my best to make that happen but I doubt it



that would be awesome man  if it can get them to start building a 7 string like that I mean.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 31, 2009)

That is pure win! I love the finish on her!


----------



## Nick (Jan 31, 2009)

is it 25.5 scale?

while i like the horus finishes more than the dellingers for the most part the short scale of the horus puts me off them.

but longer scale + the 27 frets = win


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 31, 2009)

Nick said:


> is it 25.5 scale?



Yep, sure is.


----------



## Nick (Jan 31, 2009)

i hope you have set up a shrine for it!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 31, 2009)

looks really cool


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 31, 2009)

That is spanking sweet! .... Who getting that lucky thing?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 31, 2009)

This guitar is gorgeous... and I bet she sounds as sweet as a nut too .

A seven string version would pretty much lay everything else in it's grave.

And I forgot to say, Zimbloth/Nick, thanks for your very insightful reply to my Miracle Man PM. It was very helpful and much appreciated


----------



## BurialWithin (Jan 31, 2009)

Again i would let a great white shark mangle one of my legs off for a caparison!!!! Preferably from the knee down .......on nom nom nom nom !!!!!


----------



## mrp5150 (Jan 31, 2009)

That thing is fucking ridiculous. If it wasn't for the insane price tag, I'd definitely be ordering one.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 31, 2009)

That thing looks amazing Nick. I wish I lived closer to Boston so I could come play with all these toys your getting. Did Itaru give you any insight on why the heel was designed like that? It looks strange but definately doesn't seem to impede on upper fret access. Maybe Itaru thinks it transfers tone better?


----------



## Decipher (Jan 31, 2009)

That is one helluva nice Cap.


----------



## darren (Jan 31, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> this is a one of a kind "TAT Special Amber" I picked up @ NAMM last week (1 of 3).


----------



## renzoip (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, that is so freaking awesome. Can't wait to try a caparison!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 31, 2009)

darren said:


>



Darren: 1 of 3 Caparisons I bought @ NAMM, not 3 of this specific model ya putz  The other 2 being a Horus HGS MF Oiled Walnut and the Dellinger MC Aluminum (also NAMM debut models).



caughtinamosh said:


> And I forgot to say, Zimbloth/Nick, thanks for your very insightful reply to my Miracle Man PM. It was very helpful and much appreciated



My pleasure man, I'm always happy to help 



mat091285 said:


> That is spanking sweet! .... Who getting that lucky thing?



All will be revealed soon enough I'm sure!



Apophis said:


> looks really cool





BurialWithin said:


> Again i would let a great white shark mangle one of my legs off for a caparison!!!! Preferably from the knee down .......on nom nom nom nom !!!!!







yellowv said:


> That thing looks amazing Nick. I wish I lived closer to Boston so I could come play with all these toys your getting. Did Itaru give you any insight on why the heel was designed like that? It looks strange but definately doesn't seem to impede on upper fret access. Maybe Itaru thinks it transfers tone better?



Everything Itaru does is deliberate, purposeful and with good reason, so yes I'm sure that's why. The heel is perfect, it does not impede upper fret access at all. The last photo we took just to try to demonstrate that. 



mrp5150 said:


> That thing is fucking ridiculous. If it wasn't for the insane price tag, I'd definitely be ordering one.



Yeah it is very pricey, more than I could afford certainly, but when you really think about it it's no more expensive than certain ESP, Ibanez, PRS, Gibson, Jackson, or other high-end production models. And IMO is a nicer guitar than those, not to mention more unique.


----------



## mrp5150 (Jan 31, 2009)

I definitely want one. I bet it sounds huge too. I've always wanted a mahogany TAT.


----------



## mickytee (Jan 31, 2009)

wow zim, have you lost some weight? you look a lot smaller...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 31, 2009)

so nick, you said you were thinking of doing the unthinkable and no one has taken a shot.
Are you gonna sell a bernie R.jr?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 31, 2009)

Man I think it looks like shit  whatever floats your boat I guess. I'm beginning to think Caparison is trying to make the ugliest guitars possible.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 1, 2009)

If this was a seven.....


Anyways, all I can say is Daaaayum gurl.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 1, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> so nick, you said you were thinking of doing the unthinkable and no one has taken a shot.
> Are you gonna sell a bernie R.jr?



I'm considering it yeah, maybe. I have 2 BRJ custom 7s and a 3rd on the way. I think I could sacrifice one of my older ones, but we'll see how things pan out. The feeling my pass.



mrp5150 said:


> I definitely want one. I bet it sounds huge too. I've always wanted a mahogany TAT.



Well I'll always be around, if you ever decide you want to pull the trigger I'll hook you up.



User01 said:


> wow zim, have you lost some weight? you look a lot smaller...



That's not me, but I'm working on it 



Anthony said:


> If this was a seven.....
> 
> Anyways, all I can say is Daaaayum gurl.



Yeah I wish they'd make one in a 7-string too. Before that would have been a deal-breaker, but lately I've been enjoying downtuned 6s again 



D-EJ915 said:


> Man I think it looks like shit  whatever floats your boat I guess. I'm beginning to think Caparison is trying to make the ugliest guitars possible.



I'm beginning to think you're the most negative dude on the planet and lack _serious _tact. Why you feel compelled to chime in every time saying how much you think something sucks I'll never know. Why even bother dude? Who cares? 

Do you think anyone would give a shit about _my opinion_ if I chimed in every time someone posted a Schecter or Randall thread saying stuff like "olol schecters are shit, whatever floats your boat rofl!". Who gives a rats ass, bring something to the table or don't bother.

NGD threads are supposed to be lighthearted; something for fans to enjoy, share pics, provide info, etc. Their purpose is not for dudes to chime in saying how much they hate something and roll on the floor laughing like an immature goon. Do you think any Randall fans would all of a sudden agree their amps sounds like shit just because someone who didn't like them voiced their disapproval in all their threads? Let fans be fans.

If you think the TAT Special is one of the most hideous guitar on the planet, I seriously have to question your taste but you're entitled to your opinion. I'm sure you're a decent guy Jeff, but you really should take a step back one of these days and realize that we're not 13 anymore. There are ways to express your dislike for something without being so overt & rude.


----------



## WillingWell (Feb 1, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous. Has appealed to me more than any other Caparison I've ever seen or a lot of other brands for that matter.


----------



## Citizenerased78 (Feb 1, 2009)

Damn, that TAT is sexy. What I wouldn't do for that thing....


----------



## awesomeaustin (Feb 1, 2009)

Thats awesome, love the finish


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 1, 2009)

WillingWell said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. Has appealed to me more than any other Caparison I've ever seen or a lot of other brands for that matter.





Citizenerased78 said:


> Damn, that TAT is sexy. What I wouldn't do for that thing....





awesomeaustin said:


> Thats awesome, love the finish


----------



## Panterica (Feb 1, 2009)

NOICE!!!!!!! i want it like a fat kid wants cake!!!
i'm wearing a The Faceless shirt too


----------



## mrp5150 (Feb 1, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> If you think the TAT Special is one of the most hideous guitar on the planet, I seriously have to question your taste but you're entitled to your opinion. I'm sure you're a decent guy Jeff, but you really should take a step back one of these days and realize that we're not 13 anymore. There are ways to express your dislike for something without being so overt & rude.



+1


----------



## Snorelax (Feb 1, 2009)

That has to be one of the best looking guitars that I have ever seen!
I love that finish with that top


----------



## Nick (Feb 1, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> Man I think it looks like shit  whatever floats your boat I guess. I'm beginning to think Caparison is trying to make the ugliest guitars possible.



it appears your in the minority though.


----------



## demolisher (Feb 1, 2009)

That gloss finish is awesome. How does the 5 switch work?


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 1, 2009)

I dig the "Ibanez Saber-esque" body style shaping. 

The headstocks look like evil claws and I think I'd accidently impale myself on it.


----------



## Elysian (Feb 1, 2009)

i like the guitar on a whole, but not feeling the heel, i'm sure it plays well, but i just know my thumb would wind up resting on it on those upper frets, giving me about 2" between my thumb and my fretting fingers...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 1, 2009)

^thats a good point, that heel does look a bit cumbersome.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 1, 2009)

Elysian said:


> i like the guitar on a whole, but not feeling the heel.





7 Strings of Hate said:


> ^thats a good point, that heel does look a bit cumbersome.



It only _looks _that way. It's really not, if you ever get a chance to play one of these you'll see. The owner of this guitar was mildly worried about that too, and once he picked it up all of that dissolved


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 1, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> It only _looks _that way. It's really not, *if you ever get a chance to play one of these* you'll see. The owner of this guitar was mildly worried about that too, and once he picked it up all of that dissolved



Yes Nick, there's going to be PLENTY opportunity for us to play these Caparisons .

Heh, lowest form of wit, I know . Man, do I envy you Nick, being able to play the sickest of axes .


----------



## budda (Feb 1, 2009)

yeah, i'd hit that. wow, that's gorgeous. and it *has* to leave your house? :manhug:. damn, son... just, damn. so lets see these other 2 caps you bought


----------



## Elysian (Feb 1, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> It only _looks _that way. It's really not, if you ever get a chance to play one of these you'll see. The owner of this guitar was mildly worried about that too, and once he picked it up all of that dissolved



maybe in his case, but i've played enough guitars to know what i like in them, and i can say with certainty i would not like this heel.

also, most people buy neck throughs for the superior heel, this one doesn't seem to subscribe to that, its actually got more heel than their bolt on models.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 1, 2009)

Elysian said:


> maybe in his case, but i've played enough guitars to know what i like in them, and i can say with certainty i would not like this heel.



Want to come try my ES335? THEN you'll see what a bulky heel is, Elys .

I do see what you mean though. Is it possible to reshape heels after purchase?


----------



## Elysian (Feb 1, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Want to come try my ES335? THEN you'll see what a bulky heel is, Elys .
> 
> I do see what you mean though. Is it possible to reshape heels after purchase?



i don't think you'd be able to keep any kind of warrantee by doing that  its definitely possible, but not recommended at least until the warrantee is up(assuming it has one)

of course, no use mangling a 3500 dollar guitar when you could just get a custom 7 built to your specs from most any builder(2 of them from some builders)


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nick said:


> it appears your in the minority though.


I guess, I'd save 2 thousand and get a better guitar, the horus. FWIW the 2 big caparison buyers on the ESP forum both said this was huge fail that could have been awesome which I agree with. Fix the top and the heel and it'd be great, but for the the money this guitar is horrible.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 1, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> I guess, I'd save 2 thousand and get a better guitar, the horus. FWIW the 2 big caparison buyers on the ESP forum both said this was huge fail that could have been awesome which I agree with. Fix the top and the heel and it'd be great, but for the the money this guitar is horrible.



Well dude, again who gives a shit? Plenty of people like it, some don't. That's how life goes, with anything. Get over it already and bring something to the table for once. Chiming in on every thread saying how much you hate something is a waste of time and childish. I think a lot of stuff people love sucks too, but I promise you no one cares what I think.

Considering how much interest this model has garnered and the amount of pre-orders coming in from people all over the world, I really don't think they need to take your advise and "fix" a guitar you've never played. How childish is that dude? Some people like it. Some people won't. 

Again, there's plenty of shit I 'hate' too but I don't chime in on other people's NGD threads to make my irrelevant opinion known. The main issue is not that you're voicing your disapproval, if you had a decent level of maturity and tact you could express that you don't like the guitar in a normal way. But coming in with such a disrespectful, rude, and hilariously immature manner is just a joke dude. Especially considering you've been doing that almost daily for years now. The "LMFAO WHAT A PIECE OF SHIT LOL" nonsense can be left on the anime boards or youtube comments bro.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 1, 2009)

i think that top looks bitchin, i dont really care for the color, but thats just preferance, i think the strips look killer with the wings


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 1, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i think that top looks bitchin, i dont really care for the color, but thats just preferance, i think the strips look killer with the wings



Yeah, as someone on another forum said, it would look awesome in trans red. I love the amber flame look but red would be even better I think, or purple


----------



## mrp5150 (Feb 1, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> I guess, I'd save 2 thousand and get a better guitar, the horus. FWIW the 2 big caparison buyers on the ESP forum both said this was huge fail that could have been awesome which I agree with. Fix the top and the heel and it'd be great, but for the the money this guitar is horrible.



Yeah, the Horus is better. You probably know that considering you've played no Caparisons in your life.


----------



## budda (Feb 1, 2009)

*aaw, they're arguing about subjective things again! how cute!*


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 1, 2009)

God just killed a kitten 



zimbloth said:


> Well dude, again who gives a shit? Plenty of people like it, some don't. That's how life goes, with anything. Get over it already and bring something to the table for once. Chiming in on every thread saying how much you hate something is a waste of time and childish. I think a lot of stuff people love sucks too, but I promise you no one cares what I think.
> 
> Considering how much interest this model has garnered and the amount of pre-orders coming in from people all over the world, I really don't think they need to take your advise and "fix" a guitar you've never played. How childish is that dude? Some people like it. Some people won't.
> 
> Again, there's plenty of shit I 'hate' too but I don't chime in on other people's NGD threads to make my irrelevant opinion known. The main issue is not that you're voicing your disapproval, if you had a decent level of maturity and tact you could express that you don't like the guitar in a normal way. But coming in with such a disrespectful, rude, and hilariously immature manner is just a joke dude. Especially considering you've been doing that almost daily for years now. The "LMFAO WHAT A PIECE OF SHIT LOL" nonsense can be left on the anime boards or youtube comments bro.



I dont see what hes flaming on about either, People trust Caparison...

Zim, Im sure you'd be happy to let us know how many people DO NOT return these guitars once a good amount has sold.

It just doesn't look like a guitar that would feel crap to play. It looks very crisp and very clean.

I think hes just pissed it's _way_ out of his league - price wise


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 1, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> God just killed a kitten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noo not a kitten!!!

I'm not pissed about anything, just pointing out some problems in my view where they could sell more if they changed them. Zimbloth I have no idea why you keep going on and on and on and on, goddamn dude take the stick out of your ass. If my opinion is so lame and nobody gives a shit why the hell do you keep replying. You don't have to post lengthy rants about how childish my post seems to be, your responses to my posts are more childish than anything I've posted; you take everything way too seriously, grow up. I didn't respond to your first post for this exact reason.


----------



## budda (Feb 1, 2009)

no one read my post, did they?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 1, 2009)

budda said:


> no one read my post, did they?



Justin, your point was my point. This stuff is subjective. Some people will like a guitar, some people won't. That's why its pointless and childish to chime in everytime someone posts a thread just to say how much you hate something, as if anyone cares. 

Fans will be fans, haters will be haters, but there's a right way to act and then a disrespectful, immature way to act. Imagine if everytime someone posted a NGD thread half the board chimed in saying how much of a piece of shit the guitar is and sported a shitty attitude. Maybe I'm wrong but I don't think that's what this forum is supposed to be about 

Anyways I've said my piece, my future replies will be back on topic


----------



## techjsteele (Feb 1, 2009)

That is the best looking Caparison I've seen you post yet!


----------



## Harry (Feb 1, 2009)

I nearly needed to change my pants when I saw it.
The price is absurd, but good lord, it's fucking sexy as can be
Hopefully it gets sold on the used market one day and I'll be able to snap it up for a fair deal


----------



## budda (Feb 1, 2009)

I think it's perfecty fair to come in and say "i dont really like the look of that guitar, that heel needs work, and that pricetag is unjustified" if that's the way you feel about it. it's to the point, and not insulting (unless the fanboys take it personally).

$3500USD? I know what i'd get instead *shrug* but its a damn fine looking instrument


----------



## tian (Feb 1, 2009)

I actually prefer the look of that mahogany Dellinger you posted a while ago. Both are incredibly sexy, but the Dellinger is moreso for me. It being just over half the price of the TAT helps a bit too .


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 1, 2009)

budda said:


> I think it's perfecty fair to come in and say "i dont really like the look of that guitar, that heel needs work, and that pricetag is unjustified" if that's the way you feel about it. it's to the point, and not insulting (unless the fanboys take it personally).
> 
> $3500USD? I know what i'd get instead *shrug* but its a damn fine looking instrument



Justin, you must be confused as that's not what was said:



D-EJ915 said:


> *Man I think it looks like shit  whatever floats your boat I guess. I'm beginning to think Caparison is trying to make the ugliest guitars possible.*




If you really think that is anything like your example, then I'm probably wasting my time here as we're not seeing the same thing. That's what Elysian said, which was fine. You really don't see any issue with saying stuff like that everytime someone posts a NGD/NAD type thread? Maybe I'm the crazy one! 



tian said:


> I actually prefer the look of that mahogany Dellinger you posted a while ago. Both are incredibly sexy, but the Dellinger is moreso for me. It being just over half the price of the TAT helps a bit too .





HughesJB4 said:


> I nearly needed to change my pants when I saw it.
> 
> The price is absurd, but good lord, it's fucking sexy as can be
> Hopefully it gets sold on the used market one day and I'll be able to snap it up for a fair deal



I do agree with you guys that the Dellinger is a better value. I couldn't afford the TAT Special either. I just think the guitar is awesome, not saying yall should be buy it


----------



## sepherus (Feb 2, 2009)

If that were a grand less i would be jumping all over it and putting my self into some serious debt. Unfortunately (or possibly fortunately) the prices on EVERYTHING in the US have skyrocketed recently, especially if they come from some place that is stomping us in exchange rate. A few years ago this wouldn't have been so much and I would be in trouble. 

I must say though, I am not a fan of amber bursts, but I really like this one. I can't wait to see what the other color options will be.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 2, 2009)

Justin, stay out of it. Not your fight and its not worth the effort.

Everyone get back on topic and talk about the real issue; how you guys are going to put that much money together to get it for me for my birthday!


----------



## Piledriver (Feb 2, 2009)

Very nice indeed.
but the neck heel looks a little big and out of place,but maybe its still nice to play on.

but this is the model ive always wanted caparison to make,but not in that price


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 2, 2009)

sepherus said:


> If that were a grand less i would be jumping all over it and putting my self into some serious debt. Unfortunately (or possibly fortunately) the prices on EVERYTHING in the US have skyrocketed recently, especially if they come from some place that is stomping us in exchange rate. A few years ago this wouldn't have been so much and I would be in trouble.
> 
> I must say though, I am not a fan of amber bursts, but I really like this one. I can't wait to see what the other color options will be.



The other color options are trans black. Like this...

















Yep I agree its very expensive, I couldn't afford one right now either! 



Piledriver said:


> Very nice indeed.
> but the neck heel looks a little big and out of place,but maybe its still nice to play on.
> 
> but this is the model ive always wanted caparison to make,but not in that price



The heel is fine, it only _looks _like it would be an issue. Perhaps the owner of the guitar (or anyone who was @ NAMM) will chime in on it sometime soon so it's not just coming from me 



techjsteele said:


> That is the best looking Caparison I've seen you post yet!



Thanks Josh


----------



## Nick (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Stitch (Feb 3, 2009)

I spent all day at work imagining playing one of these on stage.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 3, 2009)

Stitch said:


> I spent all day at work imagining playing one of these on stage.



Haha, awesome


----------



## lefty robb (Feb 3, 2009)

zimbloth said:


>




If that had a Birdseye maple board I probably would be humping my monitor right now.


----------



## WhiteShadow (Feb 3, 2009)

Gorgeous. It would be even better with a hardtail though. Does anyone know if Caparison has a custom shop open to the public?? If so, can i get a link?


----------



## NJORD (Feb 3, 2009)

Beautiful Guitar. How is the accessibility to the upper frets with the neck thru configuration?


----------



## mrp5150 (Feb 3, 2009)

WhiteShadow said:


> Does anyone know if Caparison has a custom shop open to the public?? If so, can i get a link?



No, they don't.



NJORD said:


> Beautiful Guitar. How is the accessibility to the upper frets with the neck thru configuration?



This is a quote from someone on the Caparison forum...

"I played the TAT special tonight and I've got to tell you....the heel is a complete non-issue. I was able to play the 27th fret on the TAT special with much more ease than on the Walnut Horus I played.
The heel just really doesn't affect the guitar in the way that you think it *looks* like it would.
When I switched from the Horus back to the TAT, almost instantly you could understand why the bigger price tag in comparison to other Caparisons.

Also, the Amber color looks *AMAZING* in normal lighting. Doesn't have that "yellow" look at all- it almost looks like a natural wood finish- which I really dig. Very very nice. There are some good pics we took that will hopefully be up sometime soon showing the color in normal lighting as well as some that convey the non-issue of the heel.
I love it, and I can't wait to get it home."


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 3, 2009)

amazingly beautiful guitar.. best Caparison ever!!!


----------



## willyman101 (Feb 3, 2009)

..aww

..aww i.. I WANT ONE.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 3, 2009)

Man, that is a nice guitar... I have been waiting for the day...


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 3, 2009)

mrp5150 said:


> No, they don't.
> 
> This is a quote from someone on the Caparison forum...
> 
> ...



That guy is referring to mine, he's in the pics I took. 



WhiteShadow said:


> Gorgeous. It would be even better with a hardtail though. Does anyone know if Caparison has a custom shop open to the public?? If so, can i get a link?



If it was a hardtail probably even more people would say "if only it had a trem..." You can't win 'em all. They have some cool fixed bridge models


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey nick did somebody else snatch up the black one? That colour looked pretty killer.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 3, 2009)

That is simply stunning. Wish I could afford it.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 3, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> Hey nick did somebody else snatch up the black one? That colour looked pretty killer.



I actually didn't buy the black one, I think they took it back to Japan with them as no other dealers snatched it. I would have liked to but I could only afford to buy 3. The dealer cost on these are brutal 



jacksonplayer said:


> That is simply stunning. Wish I could afford it.



Me too!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 3, 2009)

Both colors are amazing and the craftmanship is just perfect.
The Amber one is a masterpiece of work.The contours are sexy....Man what a reat guitar...Still ,I would prefer the walnut/maple board outfit on a TAT.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 3, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> Both colors are amazing and the craftmanship is just perfect.
> The Amber one is a masterpiece of work.The contours are sexy....Man what a reat guitar...Still ,I would prefer the walnut/maple board outfit on a TAT.



Speaking of which...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 3, 2009)

^ now that is a guitar I can get into lol although the controls are a bit wonky


----------



## MFB (Feb 4, 2009)

That black one is killer but for me, I'd need a cap on that versus seeing the actual neck-through. It stands out too much I guess


----------



## AVWIII (Feb 4, 2009)

Zimbloth said:


> The Sickest Caparison... Ever!


Whoa. Agreed.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 4, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> ^ now that is a guitar I can get into lol although the controls are a bit wonky



Hah, there you go 

What don't you like about the controls exactly? Too far away? Most people I talk to are happy with the new layout because last year's models often were often thought to be too close to the pickup and had the push-push pickup selector versus a 3-way switch.

It's cool either way, I'm just going on what the customer feedback has been 



MFB said:


> That black one is killer but for me, I'd need a cap on that versus seeing the actual neck-through. It stands out too much I guess



I really would be happy either way, the only thing that would kill it for me is if the flame was weak, but it has this really nice 3D 'fire' look to it (irl anyway) which is beautiful.



AVWIII said:


> Whoa. Agreed.


----------



## Nick (Feb 4, 2009)

Stitch said:


> I spent all day at work imagining playing one of these on stage.



i'll give you a shot of my dellinger when your through playing that gig with us in a few months


----------



## Chris_Hansen (Feb 4, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Speaking of which...



LOL, I was wondering when we were gonna start seeing pics of this one...



For those that don't know- I'm the one who bought the TAT Special....and the guitar above.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 4, 2009)

Chris_Hansen said:


> For those that don't know- I'm the one who bought the TAT Special....and the guitar above.



I worship and hate you in equal measures :  

I jest . Welcome to the forum and congrats on the purchase of two glorious guitars .


----------



## Piledriver (Feb 4, 2009)

Caparison hit one big time for me


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 4, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Hah, there you go
> 
> What don't you like about the controls exactly? Too far away? Most people I talk to are happy with the new layout because last year's models often were often thought to be too close to the pickup and had the push-push pickup selector versus a 3-way switch.
> 
> It's cool either way, I'm just going on what the customer feedback has been



They look goofy  I've used guitars with controls that close together now that I look again, but they're in a position that's so different you know. I'd drill a new hole so the volume were closer but that's just me.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 4, 2009)

Piledriver said:


> Caparison hit one big time for me



That's a lame pic, try this one instead... 






Also available in Hum/Hum config 



D-EJ915 said:


> They look goofy  I've used guitars with controls that close together now that I look again, but they're in a position that's so different you know. I'd drill a new hole so the volume were closer but that's just me.



Fair enough


----------



## Harry (Feb 4, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I do agree with you guys that the Dellinger is a better value. I couldn't afford the TAT Special either. I just think the guitar is awesome, not saying yall should be buy it



Hell, if I had 10 grand and could only buy one 6 string, I would buy the TAT, the thing absolutely reeks of quality before I've even played it.
BTW. did you mention what pickups are in this beast? Can't remember if you stated already in this thread or not.


----------



## Highwaystar (Feb 4, 2009)

cool looking guitar


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 5, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> Hell, if I had 10 grand and could only buy one 6 string, I would buy the TAT, the thing absolutely reeks of quality before I've even played it.
> BTW. did you mention what pickups are in this beast? Can't remember if you stated already in this thread or not.



The same pickups in the regular TAT or Dellinger, the PH-R etc.


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Feb 5, 2009)

Jesus, that see-thru black TAT Special is amazing!


----------



## ihave27frets (Feb 6, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Speaking of which...



I dont know how Itaru that control pattern was a good idea. Its silly how close they are next to each other.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 6, 2009)

ihave27frets said:


> I dont know how Itaru that control pattern was a good idea. Its silly how close they are next to each other.



I didn't find it to be an big issue when I gave it a run-through @ rehearsals. It's not ideal but more than workable, for me anyway.


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2009)

im sure most guitarists have the dexterity to accomodate for them being a bit closer together.

i think it looks good.


----------



## Panterica (Feb 6, 2009)

i'd beat up an infant 4 that guitar


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 6, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Speaking of which...



Hell yess! That thing is just amazing! How does it sound?



Chris_Hansen said:


> LOL, I was wondering when we were gonna start seeing pics of this one...
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't know- I'm the one who bought the TAT Special....and the guitar above.



Congrats Chris! The walnut one is just soooo amazing! Enjoy the babies!


----------



## ihave27frets (Feb 6, 2009)

Nick said:


> im sure most guitarists have the dexterity to accomodate for them being a bit closer together.
> 
> i think it looks good.



I disagree, especially in a live situation where you arent just standing still, looking at your guitar. But hey, im just a weirdo i guess.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 6, 2009)

I've gotta agree about those controls...although you know about my pickiness when it comes to that, Nick. Much too far away, too close to each other, and i always prefer a blade switch over a toggle.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 7, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I've gotta agree about those controls...although you know about my pickiness when it comes to that, Nick. Much too far away, too close to each other, and i always prefer a blade switch over a toggle.



I agree it's not an ideal layout, but you can't please everyone so what can you do? Every guitar is open to "if only it had..." complaints. It's not a custom shop, it'll never be made exactly to our specifications 



ihave27frets said:


> I disagree, especially in a live situation where you arent just standing still, looking at your guitar.* But hey, im just a weirdo i guess.*



He just said it might be workable once you got used to it. If you disagree cool, no need for the attitude.


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2009)

lol i dont think there was really any attitude. i still maintain the controls are pretty simple i dont see how someone who has the ability to play solos involving 16ths or 32's at 180bpm + could have a reasonable complaint that the controls are too close together. But everyones different and some pople just like things a certain way. This is especially true of guitarists i guess.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 8, 2009)

Sick hoodie.


----------



## Citizenerased78 (Feb 8, 2009)

^ Exactly what I was thinking.

Plus, that pic is making me gas for the new Horus HGS MF model. ARG!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful guitar.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 8, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I agree it's not an ideal layout, but you can't please everyone so what can you do? Every guitar is open to "if only it had..." complaints. It's not a custom shop, it'll never be made exactly to our specifications
> 
> 
> 
> He just said it might be workable once you got used to it. If you disagree cool, no need for the attitude.


with Caparison's 2 cubic foot cavity they should just leave their guitars with no controls installed and have the dealer put them where the customer wants.


----------



## Adamh1331 (Feb 8, 2009)

They work for me..i like em to be outta the way


----------



## ihave27frets (Feb 9, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> He just said it might be workable once you got used to it. If you disagree cool, no need for the attitude.




Its not attitude, its opinion.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2009)

ihave27frets said:


> Its not attitude, its opinion.



The opinion part was "I disagree, especially in a live environment". All good.

The "you know, not standing still looking at the fretboard, but hey, im just a weirdo i guess" part after was condescending. Come on man, we're adults here we both know what's polite and what's not


----------



## ihave27frets (Feb 10, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> The opinion part was "I disagree, especially in a live environment". All good.
> 
> The "you know, not standing still looking at the fretboard, but hey, im just a weirdo i guess" part after was condescending. Come on man, we're adults here we both know what's polite and what's not



It wasnt meant to come across like that, i was making a point a lot of people may not think about. And you have to agree a lot of shreddy dudes dont really move at all when the play.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 10, 2009)

ihave27frets said:


> It wasnt meant to come across like that, i was making a point a lot of people may not think about. And you have to agree a lot of shreddy dudes dont really move at all when the play.



Fair enough and my apologies. Your point is more than valid, I can definitely see how that could be a pain in the ass live. I've seen you guys play (Worcester) and are pretty energetic out there despite the precision riffage.

I don't like them that close either, although I am glad they got rid of the push/push setup as I found those to have their own issues


----------



## ihave27frets (Feb 10, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I am glad they got rid of the push/push setup as I found those to have their own issues



I agree, I never had a push/push pot that didnt break on me, thats why i always switched to toggles.


----------



## yellowv (Feb 10, 2009)

Can't we all just get along  I don't think Pete meant any attitude by it either. As much as I love that guitar I don't like that arrangement either. My push/push is still going strong although I fried one installing the PH-R and then broke another putting the knob back on. I am on my third, but none have broken from regular use. I am seriously thinking about picking up a spare for my BKP install just in case. They really aren't very sturdy little pots, but I love the convenience of them.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 10, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Can't we all just get along  I don't think Pete meant any attitude by it either. As much as I love that guitar I don't like that arrangement either. My push/push is still going strong although I fried one installing the PH-R and then broke another putting the knob back on. I am on my third, but none have broken from regular use. I am seriously thinking about picking up a spare for my BKP install just in case. They really aren't very sturdy little pots, but I love the convenience of them.



Joe it's fine, I already apologized and it's done 

Speaking of BKPs, at last after the backlog there all the pickups we've been waiting for have been shipped and I should be getting them starting toward the end of this week (nearly 50 of 'em!)


----------



## yellowv (Feb 10, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Joe it's fine, I already apologized and it's done
> 
> Speaking of BKPs, at last after the backlog there all the pickups we've been waiting for have been shipped and I should be getting them starting toward the end of this week (nearly 50 of 'em!)


----------



## yellowv (Feb 10, 2009)

Man I was just looking at Pete's TAT and thinking about BKP's in it and contemplating taking a little 3 hour road trip up to Tampa to buy Pete a beer and buy his TAT. Must fight the urge


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 17, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Sick hoodie.



 +2


I didn't even notice it at first due to that guitar being SOOOO DAAAMMMNNN SIIIIIICCCKKKK

I'd give up my left nut and first child for it fersure.


----------



## Shaman (Feb 17, 2009)

Goddamn, that guitar just looks better every time I see the pictures... Gorgeous!


----------



## tian (Feb 17, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Speaking of BKPs, at last after the backlog there all the pickups we've been waiting for have been shipped and I should be getting them starting toward the end of this week (nearly 50 of 'em!)


Huzzah!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 17, 2009)

Absolutely divine guitars! Got everything I want in a 6 string - I'll see that left nut and raise you a kidney.

Plus my Grannie's gold teeth.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 17, 2009)

VicerExciser said:


> I didn't even notice it at first due to that guitar being SOOOO DAAAMMMNNN SIIIIIICCCKKKK
> 
> I'd give up my left nut and first child for it fersure.





Shaman said:


> Goddamn, that guitar just looks better every time I see the pictures... Gorgeous!





ShadyDavey said:


> Absolutely divine guitars! Got everything I want in a 6 string - I'll see that left nut and raise you a kidney.
> 
> Plus my Grannie's gold teeth.


----------

